# DD externes grillés par un Powermac G5 ?



## boodou (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
Il m'arrive des trucs pas agréables ce soir ... heureusement pour moi tout est backupé ailleurs, mais j'aimerai bien comprendre ce qui ce passe, et surtout arrêter de griller des DD !
Voilà plusieurs DD externes que je branche via les ports firewire (400 et 800) de mon Powermac G5, et paf ça mouline si j'essaie de copier des données de/vers DD interne/externe.
Puis plus rien le DD externe ne monte plus, impossible de le réparer via Utilitaires de Disque, échec systématique, erreur de Bitmap, erreur -20, erreur ... etc ...
Trois DD externes apparemment inutilisables, même sur d'autres ordis !
Que se passe-t-il, comment arrêter l'hécatombe ?


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2008)

Mon G5 est un toaster de DD ...


----------



## Invité (2 Octobre 2008)

T'as essayé en Usb ?
C'est peut être un problème directement lié à tes ports FW. :mouais:


----------



## boodou (3 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé en Usb ?
> C'est peut être un problème directement lié à tes ports FW. :mouais:



en usb ça va, effectivement.
mais que faire des ports firewire ? les changer ?? et quel est leur problème ?

edit : ok, recherche sur internet, problème compris, fragilité potentiel des ports firewire assimilée ...

re-edit : merci Macbidouille(qui porte bien son nom ), un des articles conseille de booter en mode Open Firmware (Pomme Option      O F), puis de taper :
    RESET-NVRAM (puis entrée)
    RESET-ALL (puis entrée)
Naïvement je m'exécute, eh bien maintenant aucun DD auto-alimenté ne monte sur le bureau, ni via FW400 ni FW800 :mouais: ... heureusement qu'il reste les ports usb ... et les DD avec alimentation externe


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2008)

T'as essayé un reset PMU ?


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé un reset PMU ?



non,
tu penses que cela pourrait aider ?
:rose:


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2008)

Nan, je disais ça pour passer le temps ! 

Oui, c'est la gestion des différentes alimentations de l'ordi. Je ne sais plus quand j'ai eu ce genre de problème et le reset avait solutionné le problème.
Maintenant, c'est sûr que si c'est hard et non soft, je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que ce soit. :mouais:


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2008)

Oui, et si cela ne fonctionne pas, y'a un autre essai à faire dans le Terminal dans un lien vers les fofo apple tech ici  C'est en anglais (tout en bas de page), mais si besoin, je te ferai une traduction. Je l'ai expérimenté sur un G5 1.8 et c'est surtout les ports FW qui peuvent être abimés (va jeter un oeil dans la partie FW de ton Info Système Apple: tes ports ne devraient pas apparaître une fois le DD "démonté").


----------



## boodou (5 Octobre 2008)

J'essaie tout ça et je vous tiens au courant.
J'ai testé les DD sur d'autres ordis, ils fonctionnent tous (ouf!), sauf l'un d'eux dont le port FW800 ne marche plus sur aucun ordi  j'aurais donc grillé l'un des ports de ce DD, je commence à me méfier des câbles et de la déconnexion à chaud


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2008)

Oublie la déconnexion à chaud, les ports, d'un côté comme de l'autre n'aiment pas du tout, j'imagine des micro-décharges. Cela m'a été confirmé par Pascal77 qui en connait un rayon lui aussi. J'ai expérimenté et j'ai vu le résultat.

Les seules routines sont donc:
- Ejection, Extinction du disque puis déconnection du cable. Point barre.
- Connection du cable, allumage du disque. Point Barre.
Et faire attention particulièrement avec les disques auto-alimentés et les cables qu'on a un peu trop utilisé et tordus 

On peut se tromper et de temps en temps prendre un peu des libertés, contrairement à l'époque du SCSI, mais je le déconseille: ça pourrait être la fois où on crame le port FW de sa carte mère ou du DDE 

De mon côté, j'essaie d'utiliser aussi les ports USB2 de mes disques histoire de pas forcer toujours sur les mêmes ports à chaque fois


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que ce mythe des connexion à chaud a coûté pas mal de disque et d'interfaces à beaucoup de monde. A proscrire, d'autant qu'on est même plus obligés de re-démarrer !


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2008)

Si je me souviens bien, le mythe a été lancé par les promoteurs du FW et Apple soi-même


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, le mythe a été lancé par les promoteurs du FW et Apple soi-même



Absolument ! :mouais:


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé un reset PMU ?



Reset PMU effectué ! 
Les ports FW400 fonctionnent à nouveau ! Mais le FW800 lui est aux abonnés absents ... Dommage pour mon nouveau DD utilisant cette connexion 

Un truc m'étonne, dans infos système rubrique FW, alors qu'aucun DD n'est branché il y a écrit "Appareil inconnu" ?

Je n'ai pas encore testé la méthode de teo via le Terminal, dernière possibilité ?


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2008)

C'est déjà à moitié gagné alors ! 

La manip proposée concerne à priori le X.4. C'est ton cas ?
A priori, on change juste un flag, ça ne devrait rien endommager.


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2008)

Je te donne la traduction du fix en lien plus haut.
D'après ce que je comprend, c'est fait à l'origine pour endormir un port défectueux qui posait pb à la mise en veille sur un PowerBook.
J'ai expérimenté et ça a fonctionné. La différence par rapport au post original, c'est que nous, on va les re activer ensuite. Le port FW400 de mon bipro G5 est revenu d'entre les morts  C'est sous ta propre responsabilité: une fois tout les ports Firewire endormis, tu _souhaites terriblement_ que le fix fonctionne  Mais bon, si ça a marché pour les personnes qui l'ont testé, y'a pas de raison :rateau:

Lance le Terminal et tape
sudo -s
Password: (Entre ici ton mot de passe administrateur)
cd /System/Library/Extensions
cd IOFireWireFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns
mv AppleFWOHCI.kext AppleFWOHCI.*null*
touch /System/Library/Extensions
Redémarre, dans Info Système Apple, dans Firewire, tu ne devrais plus rien y avoir: tes ports devraient tous être désactivés.
Ensuite, on fait l'inverse:

Lance le Terminal et tape
sudo -s
Password: (Entre ici ton mot de passe administrateur)
cd /System/Library/Extensions
cd IOFireWireFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns
mv AppleFWOHCI.kext AppleFWOHCI.*kext*
touch /System/Library/Extensions
Redémarre, dans Info Système Apple, dans Firewire, les ports FW devraient être réveillés, le 800 comme les autres. Ou pas  Si tu continues à avoir des problèmes, je ne sais pas comment désactiver uniquement les FW800 mais pas les FW400
J'ai mis _en gras_ et _en rouge_ ce qui change dans le texte à mettre dans le Terminal. J'ai fais du copier-coller, pour éviter toute faute *null* endors et *kext* réveille 



			
				 Post original sur MacNN via fofo Tech Apple a dit:
			
		

> ==== The Fix =======
> 
> Go to Terminal and type
> sudo -s
> ...


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2008)

Merci les gars pour votre soutien !
En ce moment j'envoie des fichiers via ftp donc l'ordi est bloqué pendant une heure, mais je vais tester le fix plus tard ce soir  et je vous tiens au courant.
Dernière théorie, mon G5 veut arrêter de bosser et m'envoie des signaux pour que je passe à un MacIntel  si vous voulez participer au budget pas de soucis


----------



## boodou (7 Octobre 2008)

bon j'ai testé le fix, mais sans succès 
en fait mon FW400 de façade et mon FW800 au dos du Powermac ne fonctionnent plus 
seul le FW400 au dos du Powermac fonctionne, et comme le câble FW de l'apple display y est connecté, je peux utiliser les deux FW400 au dos du display


----------



## teo (7 Octobre 2008)

***** 
Je te conseillerai, si tu as des DDE ou périphériques en USB 2 de prendre le relais avec eux et de garder le FW uniquement quand tu y es vraiment obligé&#8230;


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2008)

Si tu as un emplacement Pci de libre, une catye Pci/FW ne coûte pas trop cher.


----------



## boodou (7 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu as un emplacement Pci de libre, une catye Pci/FW ne coûte pas trop cher.



oui c'est ce que je pense faire effectivement


----------

